# C. Cordata var. ?



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Ive had this guy for awhile and had it listed as cordata var. cordata, its bloomed a few times for me recently and all the spathes have had red in them, im thinking its possibly cordata var siamensis? Maybe something else?

Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks.
-den


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

It looks fantastic - the leaves and flower has great color. Now I know where to find pictures of your cryptocoryne collection. Thanks for sharing the photo.

I have a C. cordata siamensis (it has dark leaves like yours) but it hasn't flowered yet.


----------



## Bugaboo7 (Nov 14, 2009)

I can't help with the identification aspect, but I just wanted to compliment you on a beautiful plant and a even more beautiful flower. That's just a gorgeous flower. It looks like a calla lily and is just absolutely stunning.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Unfortunately there's no way of telling. COR is rather all encompassing and we know of about 100 different populations. Some COR have red in the flower, some SIA have yellow flowers.

Where's you get it? The only way you can ever know for sure is if it comes with some sort of accession number.

So, the flowers are note as useful as one might think with this species. In the end DNA is pretty much all that matters and it's under study in Europe right now, but it may be a while before the results are in - there's a lot of ground to cover.

For now the best we can do is look a the number of chromosomes. COR is N=34, and all the other forms are diploid, triploid, quadraploid etc.

Jan's article revising the species is still the best reference:

http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/Documents/Jacobsen/Jacobsen2014a-TAG.pdf

Plus, to complicate things, it looks like SIA occurs in Malaysia and COR occurs in Thailand; that is both subspecies have been found in both places. Previously it was thought SIA was from Thailand and COR was from Malaysia.

Yes, it's a mess, and "it's complicated". I've tried to clear it up a little here:

http://crypts.aquaria.net/species/alpha/c/COR/

Although I'm note sure how good of a job I did as this still confuses me if I haven't looked at it for a while. Progess not perfection


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Good read, thanks Richard.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Cryptocoryne cordata var. siamensis was only formally described in 2010 (see Jan's article, link in rs79's post). The plants belonging to that variety were included in cordata var. cordata before. 
But that taxonomic change hasn't gotten around everywhere. So it may be that var. siamensis plants (mainly the "blassii" and "siamensis" forms) are often still labeled C. cordata var. cordata.


----------

